# Question on 4Motion on Eos



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

Has anyone seen the frame of the Eos to understand why VW says they can't install an AWD system.
I've heard there is a stiffening member that runs across the bottom, to replace the "hoop" on the last Cabrio, basically inverting it.
Isn't the piece large enough to punch a hole in the middle, and pass a drive shaft through?


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Question on 4Motion on Eos (tjweiland)*

I don't think it is a matter of VW saying they "couldn't" install an AWD system. I think they just chose not to. I think they wanted the Eos to be more of a fun cruiser with some sporty traits than an all-out sports car. Addind AWD would have just added more weight and taken away from the trunk space.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah and more expensive.. if vw isnt putting AWD on there GTI.. not even a LSD.. i dont think they will be doing it to the EOS..
JT


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*

Then how about an EosR


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (tjweiland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjweiland* »_Then how about an EosR









Already been thought of. I wish they would have an R32 style appearance package just like how Mercedes Benz offers an AMG appearance package seperately from a full AMG car. And I also wish VW would have selected a differented marketing label for their performance oriented products. Let the Japenese and the rice crowd have the "R", they own it anyways.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:26 PM 10-11-2006_


----------

